# Strophurus c. ciliaris



## The Gex Files (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is our new pair of S.c.ciliaris.

The female (She was a bit stressed from our trip home, so we made 2 shots only):












The male:


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

Those are some cute geckos.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2011)

Best of luck to you with your new charges, and thanks for letting us see. They really are beautiful creatures!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, how big are they? Ae they tropical? They remind one of my leos who was born a dwarf and is all white


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2011)

I like their fingers


----------



## The Gex Files (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's..  

They are fairly small... About 13 cm. adult size.

The origin of this species is Australia. They live in trees in mostly arid areas.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay cool.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 22, 2011)

Australia has WAY better wildlife than we do, huh?  

Gotta' love the perpetual smile on geckos! Makes me feel like my leos are always happy to see me! (Unlike my children! :blink: )


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 3, 2011)

I love the first photo of the male, outstanding photography on this forum!


----------

